

Amazon Route 53 Announces Domain Name Registration - troels
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2014/07/31/amazon-route-53-announces-domain-name-registration-geo-routing-and-lower-pricing/

======
troels
Seems like an interesting (and obvious) move for Amazon to go into domain
registration. Maybe they can up the standard a bit for this industry.

